# Aspire Atlantis 2.0



## Derick (11/3/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ollie (11/3/15)

Im buying....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (11/3/15)

This could be amazing, 40-50w 1ohm coils holy . Sounds like they are using massive low Guage coils so they will be awesome on regualted mods.
If aspire rate the wattage that high it means us crazy folk could push at least 10-20w more to those coils​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/3/15)

Been vaping on a friend's atlantis and I've been thinking of buying one. I'll wait for the v2.0 then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (11/3/15)

But why not just release these coils to the current Atlantis. I suppose those with existing Atlantis tanks will just build the coils to the specs they want

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (11/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> But why not just release these coils to the current Atlantis. I suppose those with existing Atlantis tanks will just build the coils to the specs they want


Well if they want to make extra money they will probably release a new tank and only the new tank can take the new coils - that way you have to buy the new tank too 

Same as Kanger did when they released their dual coils, only worked in the newer tanks


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/3/15)

Derick said:


> Well if they want to make extra money they will probably release a new tank and only the new tank can take the new coils - that way you have to buy the new tank too
> 
> Same as Kanger did when they released their dual coils, only worked in the newer tanks


Now the other consideration would be whether this version will also only start with the 3ml capacity and we will have to wait and buy the 5ml upgrade parts as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/15)

Thanks @Derick 

Am really liking my Atlantis with the current 0.5 ohm coils on the CF Mod - so about 30 Watts
It produces nice crisp flavour and a great lung hit
I have no need for more power at this stage. Its great as it is. 

That said, I will be interested to hear how the new tank and coil compares...
Aspire have made great products in the Nautilus Mini and the Atlantis, so i assume this new tank will also be very good. 
Oh boy, here we go again

Reactions: Like 2


----------

